# Grass pickerel



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

So lately I've been on a mission to catch different species of fish that I haven't caught before and am currently interested in catching a pickerel. Based on my research it appears that there are some numbers in the darby but does anyone have in pointers for me to catch one of these little guys? Lures? Spots? Time of year? Anything helps thanks


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't know about central ohio, but if you are ever down around jackson/ Vinton counties, lake Alma is full of those slimey things. Just work the weeds with minnows. When the ice gets good enough to fish there, they're really easy to catch through the ice.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

i'm pretty sure the sciota north of columbus has a few also, I cant really tell you how to catch them, its usually an accident. up around marion county


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

7 S Rapala


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

I've heard of guys catching them through the ice at Oshaugnessy.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

They are really wide spread but locations with concentrated numbers of ones large enough to target are a bit scare. Apparently the upper areas of the Darby have a bunch. I know the marshes around killbuck have a ton. Find small clear weedy slow creeks. As mentioned above, lake alma, ice seen pics of great big ones there (12in is a freak)


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

caught this chain pickerel over the summer


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Caught one five years ago in the Marby. Haven't seen one since.


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone. That chain pickerel is awesome, not quite a tiger musky but they're beautiful fish in my opinion. Since we are on the topic what other species of uncommon fish would you guys recommend to target in the area?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Many years ago fishing in Lake Cable in Stark County, we were float fishing for pan fish and had Pickerel smashing our red and white floats repeatedly on the surface. You'd see a swirl and after a second the float would pop back up. We weren't sure what was doing it for a while until we caught some by putting trebles directly under the bobbers. The fish weren't even all that big but they sure were aggressive. I've never seen any other fish do that before.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Shields said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. That chain pickerel is awesome, not quite a tiger musky but they're beautiful fish in my opinion. Since we are on the topic what other species of uncommon fish would you guys recommend to target in the area?


Paddlefish.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

squidlips2020 said:


> View attachment 224643
> caught this chain pickerel over the summer


Exceptional fish......excellent


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Shields said:


> So lately I've been on a mission to catch different species of fish that I haven't caught before and am currently interested in catching a pickerel. Based on my research it appears that there are some numbers in the darby but does anyone have in pointers for me to catch one of these little guys? Lures? Spots? Time of year? Anything helps thanks


you wil get them,with spinners,stinge spoons and 3" to 5" minnow under bober 2' down,next to lili pads.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

There were quite a few grass pickerel in the largest pond at Hillard Municipal Park 10 years ago (the big park with softball, baseball diamonds, pool, playground and soccer fields.)

I would see them in super skinny water in May and June in the reeds. Rapala caught them. They are small but we're cool to catch. Most were 9-10".


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

bman said:


> There were quite a few grass pickerel in the largest pond at Hillard Municipal Park 10 years ago (the big park with softball, baseball diamonds, pool, playground and soccer fields.)
> 
> I would see them in super skinny water in May and June in the reeds. Rapala caught them. They are small but we're cool to catch. Most were 9-10".


Thanks for the reply! I may have to try my luck here first considering it's a much more condensed area compared to the big darby as a whole lol 

I know people catch them under the ice so does that mean I could still have luck with them in cold open water?


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Shields said:


> Thanks for the reply! I may have to try my luck here first considering it's a much more condensed area compared to the big darby as a whole lol
> 
> I know people catch them under the ice so does that mean I could still have luck with them in cold open water?


Yes. I knew some guys years ago when I lived in IL that targeted them at first ice out in ditches along the Kankakee River. They would use rapalas and inline spinners and catch grass pickerel and pike. At that pond, I'd be inclined to just try a minnow and a bobber near reeds or any sort of weeds that might still exist. I haven't been there in a while, so keep that in mind! Good luck.


----------



## Soggyfeet (Jan 7, 2016)

I caught one last March at the Delaware Wildlife Area, in a tiny pond north of the shooting range. It was the only one I've ever caught, and it was on a wooly-bugger.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

bman said:


> There were quite a few grass pickerel in the largest pond at Hillard Municipal Park 10 years ago (the big park with softball, baseball diamonds, pool, playground and soccer fields.)
> I caught them in the small pond with huge rock , yes they are definitely a cool fish


----------

